# Mitakon Speedmaster 135mm f/1.4 Available for Preorder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 22, 2015)

```
ZY Optics, the makers of the Mitakon Speedmaster 135mm f/1.4 lens has made it available for preorder. You are required to put down a $500USD non-refundable deposit on the $2999 lens to reserve your copy of the lens. Production of the lens is going to be limited to 100 units.</p>
<ul>
<li>$2999 USD</li>
<li>Only 100 lenses will be made.</li>
<li>$500 non-refundable deposit for pre-ordering. Refund will only be arranged if the lens cannot be delivered to you. Balance due before shipping.</li>
<li>Tentative delivery in early 2016. (Subject to the development process)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.zyoptics.net/product/pre-order-mitakon-speedmaster-135mm-f1-4/" target="_blank">Preorder the Mitakon Speedmaster 135mm f/1.4</a></strong></p>
```


----------

